# Buzz Blades



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I still haven't found a source for the small Delta buzz blades in CW & CCW models. I need them for a Y pattern buzz spoon. I use to buy them off Net Craft but they don't carry them anymore. Body of spoon made of Alumilum about 1/16" riveted parts with small brass brads.
Bait comes over top weeds with no snagging. Slow retrieve keeps it on top too. Anyone know where I can buy these blades?


----------



## Mrwiggler (Jan 26, 2017)

Try Hagens, or Lure Parts Online..........http://www.lurepartsonline.com/Online-Store/Buzz-Blades/Offset-Aluminum-Buzz-Blades.html.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Drm50 said:


> View attachment 317735
> I still haven't found a source for the small Delta buzz blades in CW & CCW models. I need them for a Y pattern buzz spoon. I use to buy them off Net Craft but they don't carry them anymore. Body of spoon made of Alumilum about 1/16" riveted parts with small brass brads.
> Bait comes over top weeds with no snagging. Slow retrieve keeps it on top too. Anyone know where I can buy these blades?


Where are you located? I may have some I would sell.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I made some buzz baits a few years ago and I gave one to a friend of mine. He was trailering his boat and noticed the lure bouncing around and above the gunnel in his boat and he stopped to secure it but it was too late. The lure flew off and another vehicle ran over it. It was as flat as a pancake when he picked it up off the highway. I gave him another.


----------



## LEADHOPPER (Mar 7, 2020)

I think Barlow's Tackle sells both right hand and left hand blades. Or at least the last time I bought blades they did.


----------

